# what kind of griil do you have??



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I started out with the cheap charcoal grills then switched to propane, this year i was replacing my charbroil propane and at Lowes i saw a Chargriller 5050 hybrid and dont think ill buy anything else (due to close proximity to saltwater ill be replacing in a few years any way.

http://www.amazon.com/Char-Griller-...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283113842&sr=8-2


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Char Broil Quantum 4 Burner Infrared Grill, and I love it!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Weber Genesis, No other kind for me


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Love my Charbroil Stainless grill


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

All stainless steel Vermont Castings 4-Burner.


----------



## hoopdawg23 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Weber Genesis and a Large Big Green Egg. I'm a grill snob and must have the best :mrgreen:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> I have a Char Broil Quantum 4 Burner Infrared Grill, and I love it!


I've been waiting for these to go on sale at Lowes for at least a month now and the still haven't...


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

George Foreman.... 

That's apartment living for ya.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

cedjunior said:


> George Foreman....
> 
> That's apartment living for ya.


LOL I love my Foreman


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Brinkmann Green Gourmet Charcoal Grill/Smoker 










Love it!! I think I will use it tomorrow...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mine is one of these. 4 burner, half grill, half solid cast iron plates.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Proud to say I have a Char Broil for the last three years and has done well. However the next house which will have a much bigger backyard, patio, etc will prolly have something built in. Do love the looks of the Weber grills. Older bro has one and loves it.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

We have a Char Griller Duo. There's a seperate single burner tray. One half of the grill which is three burner gas and the other half is charcoal with an adjustable charcoal/wood chip tray and an optional smoker box attachment. 
We've had it for just over a year, and although It's not the prettiest thing on the market we're thrilled with it for the price.

http://mybbq.net/forum/userpix/18_DUO_1.jpg


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> We have a Char Griller Duo. There's a single burner tray along with half of the grill which is three burner gas and half of the grill which is charcoal with a smoker box attachment (smoker box optional).
> We got it for $250 and are thrilled with it for the price.


same thing here and i love it really want the fire box but im concerned about the rotisserie and the weight of it make sure you go to their website and read all the dos and donts, oh and dont use a chimney to start Cowboy charcoal ended up burning my self everywhere when the thing started shooting off like a roman candle


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Weber Genesis Stainless. Love the thing. Always a nice even heat.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Weber.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok I see alot of Weber fans out here and dont get me wrong, I owned a Weber, sold Weber and assembled Weber grills but Im not a fan of them. My favorite grill is ribs, what I do is sear them on high heat both sides and then place them on the top rack and get the temp down to about 200 degrees and cook for about 2 hrs. Weber is a good solid and even cooking grill but does not satisfy my cooking needs. What exp have you had with ribs?????


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

We have a Ducane 5 burner for everyday grilling & a Chargriller with the side firebox for when I do up ribs, brisket, pork shoulder & ABT's!!

Yum Yum!:beerchug:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have a weber and also have my cousin's char griller... i wanna get the bigger version of the char griller with the nice size fire box or make a custom one...


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have one of the BIG round Kingsford grills, with cast iron grates. Also a stainless steel 6 rack digital Bradley smoker.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a standard weber charcoal grill. I can do everything on it from pizza to christmas turkey (and have done!). I'm one of those purist weirdoes who believe it aint BBQ if its made on a gas grill. I have a very nice 5 top stove in the kitchen for when I want to cook with gas.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Propane all the way baby! It's cheaper to burn than charcol and keeps temp even throughout your cooking. Although charcol is fun to play around with if I'm out camping or something. 

"Butane is a bastard gas" Hank Hill


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

bopmachine said:


> I have a standard weber charcoal grill. I can do everything on it from pizza to christmas turkey (and have done!). I'm one of those purist weirdoes who believe it aint BBQ if its made on a gas grill. I have a very nice 5 top stove in the kitchen for when I want to cook with gas.


Purists, unite! I have one of those Char-Broil smoker & grill thingies, with an offset firebox. I never use briquettes or lighter fluid for that matter. 
Only real lump charcoal and a chimney. Grilling is about building a fire! :flame:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Purists, unite! I have one of those Char-Broil smoker & grill thingies, with an offset firebox. I never use briquettes or lighter fluid for that matter.
> Only real lump charcoal and a chimney. Grilling is about building a fire! :flame:
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


when I use a chimney for lumpm charcoal the thing turns into a freakin 6" roman candle


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Char Griller with the fire box attachment on the side.
I use lump charcoal and hickory oak or mesquite chips with it. When doing ribs briskets or a pulled pork. I only use the propane side for quick stuff Burgers Dogs and Steaks. Damn now i am hungry.:beerchug:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All: 

I hope your day is going smoothly.

We have a Ducane that is about 10 years old +, I put new parts in it last year and it works very well. I do want a Komodo style grill though like the Green Egg, or Grill Dome. They just seem like you could do so much from slow smoking to high heat steak searing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Purists, unite! I have one of those Char-Broil smoker & grill thingies, with an offset firebox. I never use briquettes or lighter fluid for that matter.
> Only real lump charcoal and a chimney. Grilling is about building a fire! :flame:
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Oh dont forget the soaked wood chips as well! :beerchug:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> when I use a chimney for lumpm charcoal the thing turns into a freakin 6" roman candle


All part of the fun, my friend! Actually a good pair of BBQ mitts goes a long way.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

rosie said:


> all part of the fun, my friend! Actually a good pair of bbq mitts goes a long way.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> rosie


the first time i was in bare feet and not only got burned by the flying stuff that stuck to my tee shirt but in my haste to get the coals into the grill it started to shoot out of the bottom and i stepped on hot coals with both feet, i was standing on hot coals on 1 foot while trying to brush off the other with coals attached to that foot, comical but very painful


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

BTW I have the mitts that go to the elbow


----------

